# [Latvian NR] Gints Dreimanis - 18.89 OH avg and [Former Latvian NR] 17.14 single



## NaeosPsy (Dec 10, 2013)

20.31, (17.14), (21.14), 17.56, 18.80

Cube - Moyu Weilong w/ Zhanchi core.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 10, 2013)

lieli apsveikumi no Australījas!


----------



## NaeosPsy (Dec 10, 2013)

fazdad said:


> lieli apsveikumi no Australījas!



Paldies.


----------

